# Configurar Dsl-2640t Telefónica



## halger (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola a todos, el problema es que se me borró la configuración del módem y al entrar con user,user no puedo modificarle ninguno de los parámetros, y necesito el usuario y clave de administrador para poder reapararlo, si alguien me puede ayudar gracias......mi ISP es telefónica


----------



## doom (May 4, 2009)

usaer : admin
clave : 1234 o admin y si lo logras te agradesco explique que ando en las mismas


----------

